# Supresor de picos con varistores y fusibles



## jucpazmi (Dic 7, 2010)

Que tal, como les va.

Me podrian ayudar, tengo unas maquinas cortadoras de metal llamadas plasmas, estas maquinas trabajan a 220V/15A, pero los operariores suelen equivocarse y conectar a veces a 480, por lo que me ha tocado reparar sus fuentes de poder. Quisiera saber si puede crear un circuito sencillo para conectarlo a la entrada del plasma de manera que me sirva de proteccion contra estos descuidos e incluso contra picos de tension generados por la mala distribucion de energia.
Se me ocurre poner una tarjeta a la entrada con 1 varistor  paralelo a las dos fases y paralelo a el un fusible, no se si estara bien lo que intento hacer.Podrian indicarme por favor. Gracias


----------



## ElTallercito (Dic 7, 2010)

Hola, el varistor si estaria bien ponerlo en paralelo. Pero el fusible no porque estarias haciendo un cortocircuito entre la fase y neutro, en caso de ser un sistema monofasico.

Suerte, y con mi conocimiento solo te puedo ayudar en eso, jaja.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2010)

El varistor y fusible en efecto son una protección, pero no siempre es absolutamente eficaz.
Como ambos trabajan a "Destrucción", antes que esto ocurra pueden dejar pasar una sobre-tensión que dañe la fuente de tu equipo.
Me parece que sería mejor hacer un detector de tensión que permita el arranque "Solo" si la tensión de alimentación es la correcta, y además el varistor y fusible.


----------



## jucpazmi (Dic 8, 2010)

Detector de tensión? Me podrias indicar como hacerlo, algun diagrama podria ayudar mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2010)

Puedes armar una fuente sin transformador 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-2010/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-fuente-alimentacion-sin-transformador-1a-7525/

Con esto alimentas un circuito detector de tensión con un comparador.
En una de las ramas aplicas una tensión de referencia conocida
En la otra rama aplicas a través de un divisor resistivo la tensión alterna de alimentación (Rectificada)
Ajustas el comparador para que se habilite "SOLO" si la tensión es menor que la referencia.
La salida del comparador la mandas a un monoestable que provoque un retardo de unos segundos en la conexión.
La salida de este la mandas a un relee o contactor que enciende la máquina.

Si la tensión aplicada al comparador es superior a la de referencia indica que se conectó a 380Vca y NO habilita el encendido del equipo.

Otra posibilidad es que coloques en tu instalación toma-corrientes que NO permitan conectar algo que funciona con 220V en un toma-corriente de 380V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2010)

Como protección *extrema* podías usar un :

http://www.google.com.ar/images?hl=...NSIÓN+DIN&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

Pero lo mejor es lo que te dice *Fogonazo* , y me estaba acordando de un integrado , que es el que hace la conmutación automática para las fuentes conmutadas de 220 - 110 puenteando o no dos díodos del puente rectificador para convertirlo en doblador.

Fijate que la ventaja es que ya tiene el comparador , el delay , la etapa de potencia y todo. Ya está todo hecho !

Y por sobre todo conmuta con 110 y no lo hace con 220.

O sea que yo le pondría un pequeño transformador 400 - 200 , o un divisor de tensión para que a 220 a él le lleguen 110 y con 400 le lleguen 200 , entonces a baja tensión tendrás una salida para relé o contactor , su salida a relé manejaría directamente 10 Amperes.

STR83145 datasheet

Saludos !


----------



## Dano (Dic 8, 2010)

En realidad lo mas simple y correcto para todas los operarios, sería usar un tipo de toma para 220v y otro para 400v.

Por practicidad se usa el mismo tipo de toma (con tapa) pero en 400v es mas grande y de otro color.

Si se usa Azul para 220v entonces que sea rojo para 400v.



Igual lo correcto nunca se aplica sino lo mas económico, así que vayanse enterando amigos operarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2010)

No hay nada a prueba de idiotas , los idiotas son muy inteligentes y creativos


----------



## unmonje (Dic 10, 2010)

jucpazmi dijo:


> Que tal, como les va.
> 
> Me podrian ayudar, tengo unas maquinas cortadoras de metal llamadas plasmas, estas maquinas trabajan a 220V/15A, pero los operariores suelen equivocarse y conectar a veces a 480, por lo que me ha tocado reparar sus fuentes de poder. Quisiera saber si puede crear un circuito sencillo para conectarlo a la entrada del plasma de manera que me sirva de proteccion contra estos descuidos e incluso contra picos de tension generados por la mala distribucion de energia.
> Se me ocurre poner una tarjeta a la entrada con 1 varistor  paralelo a las dos fases y paralelo a el un fusible, no se si estara bien lo que intento hacer.Podrian indicarme por favor. Gracias



En equipos industriales normalizados es dificil conectar algo mal.
Algo està -muy mal- en la instalacion elèctrica  para que los operarios conecten algo de 220 a 480V.
Lo que DEBE suceder es lo siguiente:
Este equipo desde el  FABRICANTE  ...debe tener PUESTA una TOMA de ENERGIA que sea IMPOSIBLE conectarla erroneamente a 480 VOLTS.
Ponle un TOMA de 220 normalizado con pin de tierra como corresponderìa.
Y la conexcciòn a 480, ponle una TOMA tipo  -STECK- de 5 PATAS  ,nunca mas ocurrirà esto sin que sea a propòsito.Es mas cara, pero te eolvidaras del problema...Saludos.



jucpazmi dijo:


> Que tal, como les va.
> 
> Me podrian ayudar, tengo unas maquinas cortadoras de metal llamadas plasmas, estas maquinas trabajan a 220V/15A, pero los operariores suelen equivocarse y conectar a veces a 480, por lo que me ha tocado reparar sus fuentes de poder. Quisiera saber si puede crear un circuito sencillo para conectarlo a la entrada del plasma de manera que me sirva de proteccion contra estos descuidos e incluso contra picos de tension generados por la mala distribucion de energia.
> Se me ocurre poner una tarjeta a la entrada con 1 varistor  paralelo a las dos fases y paralelo a el un fusible, no se si estara bien lo que intento hacer.Podrian indicarme por favor. Gracias



Otra cosa que YO haria es ,interponer un circuito que -LEA- la tensiòn un par de segundos antes de conectar un relay de 40 AMPERES si la tension es menor de 240V.


----------

